# South Australia's Revised Occupation list with new details is out (December 2019)



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

At least my occupation got a new rider of Currently Residing in South Australia 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Says not available to view?


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

No occupation list is showing yet in this link. Whether it's already out or will be out soon? 



bahlv said:


> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations
> 
> At least my occupation got a new rider of Currently Residing in South Australia
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Can I apply for 491 under high points category(95) if my occupation will be there once occupation list will be out and if I will achieve this 95 score day after tomorrow. Right now I have 90 including SS and will update my spouse score day after tomorrow. I am worried about the statement "as of 2nd December" in the enclosed screenshot.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

They published and then removed, will wait for them to publish again 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Link still not working!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Attaching the PDF, but they might revise and republish


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Attaching the PDF, but they might revise and republish




From where did you get this??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Attaching the PDF, but they might revise and republish


Nothing for offshore 2613* applicants again.
Is there ANY state other than VIC offering 190s to offshore applicants for 2613* ?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Attaching the PDF, but they might revise and republish


PDF is not working would you mind send it again it will be much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

I hope it is not final, once again offshore applicants are at a disadvantage.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Does the list mean the applicants can apply from interstate for some occupations?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Arjun_123 said:


> PDF is not working would you mind send it again it will be much appreciated
> Thanks


Sending again mate

All the best


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

My Occupation is listed as "Only available to applicants currently residing in South Australia". 
Does anyone have more information about this category like, 

1. How long the applicant must be residing in SA? 
2. If someone on a Study Visa residing in SA for 6 months will be eligible for this category? 

Thanks


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Is this list also inclusive of supplementary occupations?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ManSooR. said:


> My Occupation is listed as "Only available to applicants currently residing in South Australia".
> 
> Does anyone have more information about this category like,
> 
> ...


I think there will be some updates published in the coming days 

Need to keep refreshing the link

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

The high points category is only for 95+ pointers now.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...s/skilled-nomination-requirements/high-points


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

denominator said:


> The high points category is only for 95+ pointers now.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...s/skilled-nomination-requirements/high-points


Not 95+ only 95(incl State Sponsor)


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > PDF is not working would you mind send it again it will be much appreciated
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

ManSooR. said:


> My Occupation is listed as "Only available to applicants currently residing in South Australia".
> Does anyone have more information about this category like,
> 
> 1. How long the applicant must be residing in SA?
> ...


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements

1.3 The following commitment to state restrictions apply.

1.3.1 If you are *in Australia but not currently working for the last 6 months in a skilled occupation in South Australia* (minimum 20 hours per fortnight), you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. *This restriction overrides any other pathways to apply.*

1.3.2 If you are currently offshore and have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory (i.e. on a temporary visa) and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 491 visa. Please also note 1.3.5.

1.3.3 If you have *studied or worked in another Australian state or territory as well as in South Australia in the last 10 years, you will generally only be eligible to apply for a 491 provisional visa (and not a 190 permanent visa)* unless it is clear that your commitment is more clearly aligned to South Australia than to any other Australian state or territory.
Factors that will be taken into account will include the time spent in South Australia, the most recent Australian location you spent time in, and what you were doing in these locations (i.e. study, work).


----------



## shadow747 (Nov 23, 2019)

Lets hope for a good updated list. All states have put riders of job offer or physical presence in the state to get the sponsorship for ICT stream. Big disadvantage to offshore candidates.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

shadow747 said:


> Lets hope for a good updated list. All states have put riders of job offer or physical presence in the state to get the sponsorship for ICT stream. Big disadvantage to offshore candidates.


Pretty sure SA will set the similar restrictions to disadvantage offshore candidates. It is Australia's policy now.


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

Australia is definitely shutting its doors to offshore applicants and 491 is not doing as it was supposed to do. 
Last hope is now December round. A huge amount of candidates is having a close eye on it.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Not 95+ only 95(incl State Sponsor)


95+ means 95 and above **palm to face**


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Its out boys nd gals. Very similar to the PDF published here earlier.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Can someone shed some light on why people who are already living in Australia (interstate) are ineligible for SA state nomination if they're not already living in SA? 

I never understood why the government is restricting people who are already living here and WILLING to move to a regional area, particularly when they need people to live in regional areas.

Unless I'm missing something here...


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

I am living in India. Am I eligible to apply for the provisional 491 visa as a production engineer?

I have 95 points.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

sanatvij said:


> Its out boys nd gals. Very similar to the PDF published here earlier.


The haven't reset occupation list.. It's same as when they removed it tomorrow...
Will it be reset?or this will remain same?


----------



## MJZAFAR (Nov 28, 2019)

its almost the same. All the Offshore candidates will remain offshore. Aus should change the name of Skilled Migration to "onshore Skilled Migration".

Its time to do something else rather than wasting time and money in pursuit of migration to live with kangros.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Am I reading this correctly ... 
Anything that has a combination of "Special Conditions Apply" and "Not available for High Points Nomination" means that the position is not available to offshore applicants ? In other words, anything evaluated by ACS is only open for candidates who have studied, lived or are working in SA ?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

It seems end of migration to Australia.
Beside doing easy rules they are tightening rules..


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

My situation is also same as yours in 263312-telecom network engineer category, don't know as an offshore applicant with 95 score eligible or not. 


rahul199447 said:


> I am living in India. Am I eligible to apply for the provisional 491 visa as a production engineer?
> 
> I have 95 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

I had been reading through the updated occupation list. 233512-mechanical engineer offshore.

from what I have read, 2335 (offshore)are eligible for 491 only-. 190 nominations will be offered under special circumstances mentioned in clause 3.5.

I think its more or less only 491 for most offshore. Correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers 
Chin


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> I had been reading through the updated occupation list. 233512-mechanical engineer offshore.
> 
> from what I have read, 2335 (offshore)are eligible for 491 only-. 190 nominations will be offered under special circumstances mentioned in clause 3.5.
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct. Also check for special conditions, if they apply to your occupation.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

During July most of the occupations were filled up and some states even didn't open their programme by justifying that new regional visa is commencing in November so they have accepted very less amount of applications..
Now November has gone new visa class is being introduced
And Occupations haven't been revised 
I don't get it why so?
I mean if that's the case than why they hadn't accepted applications in July?
Moreover, if AU government wants migrants to move in Regional then why the hell all states criteria is so much difficult to full fill?
With such a strict laws who can go to regional? How they develop it? Because their main agenda is to develop regional areas & keep people away from metropolitan cities
If DHA has an authority to tell states that they can't accept applications for 489 after 10the September 2019
Then why the hell DHA hasn't an authority to tell states that all states must start their programme on 16th November it's self? All states have to update their system prior yo 16th November..
I mean what? The ****..
Why they are playing with migrants..
There are certain people who are trying with full potential to be an immigrant to Australia.. They have put everything on stake...
Can't they See?
They have to make a clarity.
sry If i have said something Wrong as I am frustrated and have been behind the immigration process since a long and after today SA's circumstances a bit more frustrated & less motivated


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> I had been reading through the updated occupation list. 233512-mechanical engineer offshore.
> 
> from what I have read, 2335 (offshore)are eligible for 491 only-. 190 nominations will be offered under special circumstances mentioned in clause 3.5.
> 
> ...


I think it's not even open for 491 in the published occupation list today for 2335. It's under Special Conditions Apply category where High Points option for offshore (95 points including state nomination point) has been closed since 4/7/2019. Now, i am confused whether SA will update the Availability status of 2335 soon or not........GOOD LUCK for everyone who are waiting......


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*SA*

as per the new information released by SA

there is no hope for accountants right ..??? or am I reading something different.


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

I lodged 190 class for 323211 Fitter (General) with 60+5p to South Australia on Nov 14, 2019 and now I'm waiting for an invitation. I don't know with that point do I have a chance for an invitation or not and also If they don't accept me for 190 will they offer me 491? or I have to choose 491 by manual? Does anybody know?:juggle:


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> During July most of the occupations were filled up and some states even didn't open their programme by justifying that new regional visa is commencing in November so they have accepted very less amount of applications..
> Now November has gone new visa class is being introduced
> And Occupations haven't been revised
> I don't get it why so?
> ...


For me I think they just don't want more immigrants. That's pretty much it. The requirements for 491 are so ridiculous so offshore guys get a job offer while they are physically not in Australia??


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases
It's official now..
SA hasn't opened up ways for 491 and 190


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> During July most of the occupations were filled up and some states even didn't open their programme by justifying that new regional visa is commencing in November so they have accepted very less amount of applications..
> Now November has gone new visa class is being introduced
> And Occupations haven't been revised
> I don't get it why so?
> ...


Ll yeah this is a joke! What's the point of having a migration program if they only want onshore that's even in-state people :tongue1:


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > During July most of the occupations were filled up and some states even didn't open their programme by justifying that new regional visa is commencing in November so they have accepted very less amount of applications..
> ...


yes if that's the case then why they closed 489 it was far better than 491 and 
What they goona do because they have alloted 10,000 places for 491 how they will fill up?
As most states required job offer and SA came up with such a shock? 
I am telling AU immigration is at it's worst they have to learn from Canada


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

Moincue said:


> I think it's not even open for 491 in the published occupation list today for 2335. It's under Special Conditions Apply category where High Points option for offshore (95 points including state nomination point) has been closed since 4/7/2019. Now, i am confused whether SA will update the Availability status of 2335 soon or not........GOOD LUCK for everyone who are waiting......


Hi Moincue,
I read it this way- 
Open for Provisional 491 visa only 
190 nomination will be offered to applicants under
specific circumstances only (see 3.5).

So doesnt that mean we need to meet the criteria for special conditions if aiming for 190?? 

Gosh y cant they use plain simple language in their official website...


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What I have realized from that simple statement is that if your occupation is under ‘Special Conditions Apply’ then you have to meet that criteria either for 190 or 491. If you are offshore, then you have the only option of ‘High Points’ category. But, if High points category is not available for your occupation, then you will not be able to apply for nomination.


----------



## email2singhn (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello Friends,
I am new to the forum so I have one query here. What is the offshore vs onshore candidate thing?
Because EOI as no distinction between offshore and onshore, EOI form has no difference between onshore versus offshore candidates. It is just a simple nomination. 
Can someone please clarify my understanding? 

Thanks
Nimish


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

email2singhn said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am new to the forum so I have one query here. What is the offshore vs onshore candidate thing?
> Because EOI as no distinction between offshore and onshore, EOI form has no difference between onshore versus offshore candidates. It is just a simple nomination.
> Can someone please clarify my understanding?
> ...


Hi Nimish. Onshore candidates are those candidates who are currently in Australia(On student/work visa etc.). All those outside Australia are Offshore. EOI probably also has this point where they ask you if you are currently in Australia. Hope this clarifies.


----------

